# Einstein pronunciation



## Encolpius

Why am I asking? First of all because it seems Hungarians pronounce it only like Austrians. How do you pronounce the name of the famous genius???
For help I am writing possiblities. 

A/ pronouncing of -ei- 
1/ like English i in word *ice* (I think this will prevail)
2/ like English a in word *age* (this is the Hungarian & Austrian)

B/ pronunciation of -s-
1/ like English sh in word *shelter *
2/ like English s in word *song*

You don't need to write much, just write e.g. ice+shelter, etc. 

The German pronunciation pattern is thus: ice+shelter
The English one is: ice+song
The Hungarian one is: age+shelter

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## xymox

Hi,

Anglophones of Canada  say ice+shelter
Frencophone Canadians say ice+song
In Spain, I haven't heard his name mentioned very often but I think they say age+song or simply pronounce every letter as they would i their own language age + in+song.


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese it's usually pronounced the English way, "ice" + "song".


----------



## Hakro

In Finnish usually "ice" + "song".


----------



## ilocas2

In Czech "ice" + "shelter"


----------



## arielipi

albert ayyinshteyn in hebrew.


----------



## e2-e4 X

*Russian*: age+shelter+age (both syllables go like in "age")


----------



## DearPrudence

xymox said:


> Anglophones of Canada  say ice+shelter
> Frencophone Canadians say ice+song
> [...]


I think in France, I think we rather say
ice+shelter
(all of a sudden ice+song seems very hard for me to say with a French pronunciation)


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

[a.in'sta.in]
ice+song


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

xymox said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anglophones of Canada  say ice+shelter
> Frencophone Canadians say ice+song



Are you sure? I believe it's the other way around.


----------



## fdb

The High German pronunciation (ice+shelter) is the one used in Einstein's adopted home, the Institute for Advanced Study in Princeton.


----------



## LilianaB

Pedro y La Torre said:


> Are you sure? I believe it's the other way around.



Yes, I agree. Most people in English-speaking countries, the US at least, and Canada is probably similar in this respect, pronounce it ice+song. Only the people who know German or Yiddish may pronounce it the German way. (Aynshtayn) I just wonder: how do you pronounce Einstein with the age sound? Could you write it out phonetically, please. (Enshtayn?)


----------



## Rallino

*Turkish*: ice + shelter


----------



## 南島君

Chinese (Mandarin)

Einstein
愛因斯坦
ai51 in55 si55 than214
*ice* + in + *song* + than


----------



## OneStroke

For Putonghua, I will add that the pinyin is Àiyīnsītǎn (I've no idea what the phonetic symbols 南島君 wrote mean ).

For Cantonese, the characters are the same. It's pronounced oi3 yan1 si1 taan2. 'Oi' is pronounced like the 'oi' in 'oil'. The 's' is pronounced the same way it's pronounced in Putonghua.


----------



## 南島君

OneStroke said:


> For Putonghua, I will add that the pinyin is Àiyīnsītǎn (I've no idea what the phonetic symbols 南島君 wrote mean ).



Yes, my fault being lazy. Should had changed the si -> sɪ̈, and in -> ʔin.*
*ai51 ʔin55 sɪ̈55 than214
 There you go, no problem now.*
____________________________________________
五度制調值標記法*

1- http://dict.concised.moe.edu.tw/cgi...=%A4%AD%AB%D7%A8%EE%BD%D5%AD%C8%BC%D0%B0O%AAk
2- http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/調值


----------



## OneStroke

I do have some clue about 調值. It's just that I have no idea what the strange romanisation (is it what they called 注音二式 in the first link?) means. I think pinyin is much more logical that romanisation method, whatever it's called.


----------



## Dymn

Spanish (Spain): age+song


----------



## Encolpius

Very interesting you use -ei- [age] in Spanish.


----------



## DaylightDelight

Japanese: ice+shelter

Since our writing system is not based on Roman alphabet, our pronunciation is not influenced by the spelling.
It's a phonetic adaptation of German pronunciation.


----------



## Dymn

Encolpius said:


> Very interesting you use -ei- [age] in Spanish.


Yes, but because of the spelling, not the Austrian pronunciation of course. Some people in formal contexts may use -ai- though, if they are aware of the German pronunciation which is something miraculous in Spain.


----------



## ger4

Latvian: age + shelter 

The Latvian spelling reflects the pronunciation: _Einšteins_


----------



## ilocas2

ilocas2 said:


> In Czech "ice" + "shelter"



Sometimes it's pronounced more as *Anštajn* than *Ajnštajn* in Czech.

Ajnštajn - ice + shelter + ice
Anštajn - up + shelter + ice


----------



## bibax

Anštajn sounds derogatory, e.g. ty anštajne (you "unstein", it sounds nearly like "you idiot").

Similarly Chaplin is sometimes pronounced šaplín, shah-pleen. (e.g. He is a local character, nicknamed Šaplín, nobody knows his real name.)


----------



## momai

*Arabic*: ice + shelter


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian*

ice+shelter

Ајнштајн ['ajn.ʃtajn]


----------



## Zec

*Croatian*

ice + shelter


----------



## TheCrociato91

*Italian*

ice+song


----------



## ZDalexx

Slovak : ice + shelter


----------

